# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Pelican.

## Flipadelphia26



----------


## booger

Amazing shot man...

----------


## Marko

wow.....somebody stay out der that long......to see a sunset......wow......
you aren't going to see photos like that too often of the Pelican.....
usuallly most people are long gone by the time it starts getting dark......

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## johng

How does The Pelican withstand high wind, waves and hurricanes?? Must have Jah protection!!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> wow.....somebody stay out der that long......to see a sunset......wow......
> you aren't going to see photos like that too often of the Pelican.....
> usuallly most people are long gone by the time it starts getting dark......
> 
> Cool Runnings, Marko


We got there late.

----------

